# RT61 Wireless Driver Install Quick How To

## StarDragon

RT61 Wireless Driver Install Quick How To

by StarDragon,

I've noticed many people are having problems installing drivers for this particular chipset, so here is a guide to get it up and running. I've read somewhere this driver is available in kernel 2.6.24, but if you don't want to deal with the test kernel, this guide is for you.

First of all, make sure you have the correct hardware by running lspci, you should see rt61 on that list. Download the latest driver from the ralink site: http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html. In there you will find a link to the latest rt61 driver. My way of doing it is to open a rooted window and type:

```

wget http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/drivers/2007_1210_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.0.tar.bz2

tar -vjxf 2007_1210_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.0.tar.bz2

cd 2007_1210_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.0/Module

```

Once you are in the working folder read the README file if you want some background, here is what you will find in the build document:

```

$cp Makefile.4  ./Makefile       # [kernel 2.4]

$cp 

Makefile.6  ./Makefile       # [kernel 2.6]

$cp 

Makefile.RTL865x ./Makefile  #  big endian platform

[kernel 2.4] $chmod 755 Configure

             $make config         # config build linux os version

$make all            # compile driver source code

$make install

$cp rt2561.bin /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/        # copy firmware

$cp rt2561s.bin /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/

$cp rt2661.bin /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/

$cp rt61sta.dat /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat

```

Once the steps above are complete, you need to edit your rt61sta.dat file and add the proper settings for your wireless router. Finally, to get everything else setup on Gentoo, simply do the following:

```

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.ra0

rc-update add net.ra0 default

modprobe rt61

echo "rt61" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

Once the module is loaded, and ready to go, you may play with iwconfig to see if it recognizes your new wireless card. If that fails, reboot the machine. This may not be the 'Gentoo Way' of doing it but it worked for me. If there are any other issues, please let me know and I may be able to assist. I'll see what I can do to get this document uploaded on the wiki.

edit: Here is the link to the wiki article. Feel free to have a look at it: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Rt61_Wireless_HowtoLast edited by StarDragon on Wed Mar 12, 2008 3:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Goshanecr

Hi StarDragon, i have a wireless card D-Link DWA-510. lspci tells me that i have RT61-chip.

I'm emerge ralink-rt61 driver, install module. My wireless card appears like ra0, but iwconfig ra0 tells that ra0 no wireless extension. Maybe i must something enable in kernel? 

Kernel is 2.6.23-r9

OS: Gentoo 2007 x86

Thank you!

----------

## StarDragon

Yes, you must enable wireless on your kernel. I think the module build up takes care of checking that for you, but I could be wrong. Here is a list of supported hardware that has been known to work with rt61: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Hardware. I did see Dlink DWL-G510 c2 on that list.

You could also try to work with the serialmonkey drivers. However, you still need to get the firmware files from the ralink site.

edit: You just need basic wireless support, the module will load the rest of it in the system. BTW, did the module fail to load? What does your /var/log/messages say? Check lsmod, to see if it appears on that list.

----------

## Goshanecr

Thanks for your answer!

I have wireless support in kernel

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep 802

```
# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y
```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep WIRE

```
CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set
```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_async              13312  1

crc_ccitt               6016  1 ppp_async

fglrx                1479052  22

rt61                  241288  0
```

cat /var/log/messages | grep rt61

```
rt61: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 9588

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device aa08
```

I cannot find any errors.. but:

iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

ra0       no wireless extensions.

ppp0      no wireless extensions.
```

Please help!  :Smile: 

----------

## patrix_neo

Hi. I hade those same problems as you had. Try the 1.2.x version of ralink-rt61 mentioned as a wget download from OP.

Now mine works like a charm. Thanks for this info. And that is A LOT of it.

----------

## Goshanecr

Thank you very much for your help! 

I'm get driver from ralinktech.com version 1.1.2.0, unzip and follow instructions in README. But nothing changes... 

Module compiles normal. Installs, firmware and dat file copied to /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/

Machine rebooted, module loaded, unloaded.. but situation not changes. ra0 no wireless extension

I'm confused..  :Sad: 

And in README i read that this driver supports WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK, but for our network need WPA2-Enterprise with AES encryption.. is this driver supports it?

----------

## patrix_neo

Ok. I think AES is in the ralink-rt61 module. Did you unmerge the ralink-rt61 from your gentoo install? You can have mixed modules. And the version should be 1.2.0 not 1.1.2.0.

Did you switch the Makefile too? (cp Makefile.6 ./Makefile) This before configure and make is done. If not, your module will be a no-go for you almost 100% guaranteed.

Did you edit the *.dat file under /etc/Wireless/RT61STA too?

like:

SSID

Channel

PSK password

No matter what, you should get ra0 registered with a simpel modprobe rt61 and ifconfig ra0 up

----------

## Goshanecr

On official site i can't find driver version 1.2.0...   :Shocked:  Maybe you can give me link to it? Sorry for my stupid questions...

Ralink-rt61 i'm not unmerge, so i try to do this. Makefile.6 i'm copy (I'm follow instructions in README) . Thank you!

----------

## patrix_neo

Why don't you read post #1 here in? There is all you need to know for your situation. And you also have the link to v 1.2.0 of ralink-rt61. I suggest you re-read StarDragon's post (#1) in here again. 

A little help though:

Before make all do:

cp Makefile.6 Makefile

chmod 755 Configure

./Configure

If you don't know how to unmerge, you do that with emerge -C <package name>

----------

## Goshanecr

Ok  :Smile:  One more time thanks for your help and solving many trouble from me  :Smile: 

I know how to unmerge and chmod, cp Makefile and ./Configure i'm do  :Smile: 

I'm try to do all with 1.2 version of driver and hope all will be successful  :Smile: 

```
RT2860PCI/mPCI/CB(RT2860/RT2890)

WebUI(WPA_Supplicant-V.0.5.7_Source_Code)   01/08/2008   1.5.0.0   Doc

RT2870USB(RT2870/RT2870)   12/20/2007   1.2.1.0   Doc

RT2501USB(RT73:RT2571W/RT2573/RT2671)   01/17/2008   1.1.0.0   Doc

RT2501PCI/mPCI/CB(RT61:RT2561/RT2561S/RT2661)    12/17/2007   1.1.2.0   Doc

RT2500PCI/mPCI/CB(RT2560)(Source Code)   10/12/2006   Drv1.4.6.6   Doc

RT2500USB(RT2571/RT2572) (source Code)    10/12/2006   Drv2.0.8.0       Doc 

Firmware RT2501(RT2561/RT2661)   03/23/2006   1.2     

Firmware RT2501USB(RT2571W/RT2671)   03/23/2006   1.8 
```

Maybe i'm something understand, but on page from link i see 1.2 version only for firmware... 1.2.1.0 version of driver but for USB device, i have PCI card.. I need copy to /etc/Wireless/.... firmware ver 1.2 or what...?

----------

## patrix_neo

Ok. It's hard to tell where your level is at.

My card (and your card) has model 2561. If you see in your output, you have that.

```
01:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g 
```

 And there actually says version 1.1.2.0 as you mentioned.  You're right. It *IS* 1.1.2.0 version we are using. My bad!   :Embarassed: 

So the version you have is ok. 

Actually I put all 3 *.bin + the .dat files under /etc/Wireless/RT61STA.  Can you load your module and get the ra0 interface up?

----------

## Goshanecr

Yes! I'm just forget do 

```
ifconfig ra0 up
```

  :Embarassed: 

So with you help i have working WI-FI card! Thank you for help!

----------

## risq

i tried this on 2 different plattforms, as i compile the 1.2 ralink driver i always get this:

make all

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r3/build SUBDIRS=/root/2007_1210_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.0/Module modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3'

scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/root/2007_1210_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.0/Module/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [_module_/root/2007_1210_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.0/Module] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

any solution ?

----------

## StarDragon

What platform are you using? I got it working under x86.

----------

## risq

x86 

i just realized i can compile both the ralink drivers (rt61 and rt73) against 2.6.16 for example. not against 2.6.23/2.6.24

----------

## Chickpea

I posted in another forum accidentally.  I still have not been able to get wireless connected.  I think i could get is working if I could just get the card to turn on.

The error I am getting is:  SIOCSFFLAGS: No such file or directory.  the drivers are built as modules in the kernel.  I can't merge the ralink or rt61 ebuilds.....

What else would I need to do.

----------

## patrix_neo

I can only tell I am successfully compiling ralink-rt61 1.1.2.0 version vs gentoo-sources-2.6.23-gentoo-rN

You should have wireless able in kernel .config file of course before compiling. What version of cards do people have?

I have D-Link RT2561/RT61 RevB according to lspci

----------

## Chickpea

This will be considered cross posting....terribly sorry for that However I figured out my problem (and if there is a preferred way of posting please let me know).  Or at least I think I have.  

I finally got my wireless working.  Here are my specks:

I have an amd64 machine.  

Network Card:  Linksys wireless G version 4 

Kernel version:  gentoo-sources 2.6.24-r3

I have wireless enabled and for my specific chipset I have the ralink built as modules.  

HERE IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING TO KNOW:  even tho the rt61 driver is in the kernel YOU STILL HAVE TO DOWNLOAD THE FIRMWARE!  I didn't realize this at first and I continued to get: SIOCSIFFLAGS:  No such file or directory.  You can download the firmware from the ralink site.  The firmware must then be put into /lib/firmware (prob not the gentoo way but they so far have not provided it)

The next thing to know and this is VERY IMPORTANT.  This driver (rt61pci) doesn't work well with wpa_supplicant.  You must use wireless-tools and configure you card via iwconfig.  

My /etc/conf.d/net looks like this.  Very simple but I have been able to connect and reboot and connect 4 times now.  I tried Network Manager and wpa_supplicant and when I try to use these my wireless connection goes out immediately.

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "iwconfig" )

essid_wlan0="MyNetworkName"

key_MyNetworkName="wepkeynumbers enc open"

mode_wlan0="managed"

```

So far so  good.  I really hopes this helps someone who is also having this problem.   Also, udev loads the module all on it's own.  I have not had to add to /etc/modules.autoload

Would it be possible to add this the current howto to include the "if you use the kernel driver"

----------

## StarDragon

 *Chickpea wrote:*   

> Would it be possible to add this the current howto to include the "if you use the kernel driver"

 

Sure, you might also want to add something about amd64 as well. Anyone should have access to edit the wiki page.

----------

## fdarkangel

I had the SIOCSFFLAGS error too (with 2.6.24 built-in rt73 driver), copying the official firmware rt73.bin to /lib/firmware fixed it. You can get it at http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/RT71W_Firmware_V1.8.zip

----------

